# Bilbao to Portsmouth



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi
I have just booked the ferry crossing from Bilbao to Portsmouth, anyone who has done this crossing, can you tell me if it was calm enough, i have booked for the 5th October Thanks


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

julie798 said:


> I have just booked the ferry crossing from Bilbao to Portsmouth, anyone who has done this crossing, can you tell me if it was calm enough, i have booked for the 5th October Thanks


We've done the return trip twice, both in March. The first time was fine, but the second time, we hit a Force 9 storm which forced the ship to heave-to about 75 miles off the Spanish coast for 18 hours, facing into the storm. I don't scare easily, but I was 100% convinced we were going to die, so much so that I updated our wills via text messages to our daughter!  TV crews and five ambulances met us at the quayside.

Apart from the general possibilities of sailing, it's quite enjoyable!

Dougie.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*oh*

OH ! Great, just what I needed to hear Lol !


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Bay of Biscay = ukeright:


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*ferry*

I went p;lymouth santander in Oct wouldnt do it again sick as a dog
Bri


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The only reason I can think of for doing it is if you want to save time on the driving. It certainly isn't cheaper and if you have the time make the drive down from the channel ports part of your holiday. It s mouch more interesting!  

peedee


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*ferry*

I booked the ferry as I found the driving on my own too much when I went the tunnel way, as I have a bad back, so I will hope the weather is ok for th  e crossing, I am in Benidorm at the moment and the weather is rubbish, thunder storms and torrential rain


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: ferry*

Apart from that one bad crossing, we enjoyed the other three, so I'm sure the chances are you'll do the same. We pre-booked the silver-service restaurant each time for the first night's dinner, which was infinitely nicer than troughing it downstairs. 

Dougie.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

julie798 said:


> Hi
> I have just booked the ferry crossing from Bilbao to Portsmouth, anyone who has done this crossing, can you tell me if it was calm enough, i have booked for the 5th October Thanks


Hi Julie798,
Bros in Law goes back and forth two or three times a year to Santander or Bilbao and has never had a rough crossing yet.
On the other hand one Brittany Ferries baot had a giant wave hit and smash all the windows on that side.

Luck of the draw.

On the other hand ferries from Calais to Dover have suffered some terrible weather. Last year my cousin sat outside Dover harbour for 8 hours as the captain wouldn't risk sailing between the harbour walls.
Many years ago a P&O boat hit the harbour entrance and one passenger was killed as well as all the trucks fell over and crushed many cars.

Again, luck of the draw.

Ray.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We went the other way in November last year and it was as smooth as a duckpond but Autumn and Spring are when the bay of Biscay is supposed to be at its worst. Be assured though that the Ferries are huge and are fully stabilised so the weather would have to be really bad to provoke a bad crossing. I once crossed the Minch in a force 9 in a small CalMac ferry - now that really was bad! The waves were going over the top of the bridge.

P&L


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Will be standing by at Portsmouth with a dry blanket and a mug of Bovril.
Arranging for both BBC and ITV to send crews.
Please arrange to be suitably bedraggled and distraught.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks all


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,

Did the crossing in June this year, weather was great, calm waters all the way. Mind you the "mini cruise" brigade on the weekend crossing are definitly a safety risk - especially when they try to drink the whole place dry over 48hrs!  . As mentioned in an earlier post, dine in the Silver service restaurant if you can and stay away from the cheap joints. It's like the stars wars bar after hours..... Mind you it was well worth the journey, the roads were "empty" and the tarmac was perfect (took the Blackbird and not the Van!)   

Enjoy


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Julie....we are doing the journey FROM Portsmouth on the 7th October so we will really be on the quayside to welcome you back !!!

We chose to do this route (big van and toad makes it a no brainer as far as costs go !)...and as mentioned, you just cant depend on the weather in the Bay of Biscay. We have never had a bad crossing (Gordon still takes the seasick pills anyway...just in case !!), in fact earlier in the year whan we came back to UK we had the smoothest crossing EVER.....and I felt ill !!!

If you see us (we are normally at the head of the quuee !!) please toot and we will look out for you !!


Jenny and Gordon (looking forward to the Moroccan sun !)


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*ferry*

Have a great time in Morrocco, i'll have a look for you when we land  
Do you know how much the cabin upgrade is on board, it was only cheap on the Hull to Brugge ferry and all free wine as well ! Didn't drink any though, I was too ill, and not a wave in sight Lol ! But the tv helped !


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Julie,....I made the enquiry about a cabin upgrade today......we paid £362.50 for an outside 4 berth cabin(& dont forget we have a great big RV and toad !), and if we upgrade to a Club Double Bed Cabin we will pay an additional £102.50.....Gordon is still choking on the price, but I might get my own way yet !!!


Jenny


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We did Plymouth - Santander and back earlier this year - it was superb! Took Ellie our Springer and it was fine both ways. Luck of the draw I guess. Go for it!


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*upgrade*

I think you might find it will be cheaper if you wait until you are on board, or so I was told last time and it was, anyway, you can't take it with you, money I mean, so enjoy it before others can enjoy it for you Lol !

I think I may leave a couple of days earlier and have a look around the Bilbao area, is there any wild camping there abouts that you know of, before I just stopped on petrol stations or restaurants, but I didn't go off sightseeing.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BOB*

Bay of Biscay

BOB

Well we have been in a force 9 (felt like 12) in the North Sea, don't think we should have set sail realy.

We prepared ourselves for the BOB in October 2007 and it was like a mill pond.

Luck of the drawer:

On the way to collect us the crew saw record sighting of Sea Life. On our trip, we saw very little. Though my Daughter caught sight of a Sun fish.

Booze Crews Cruises~;

Avoid them like the plague. No manners, decorum or decency in most of them.

Just priced Brittanty Ferries to Santander 20th December (last sailing in or out of UK until February 2010). £394 one way. P&O on 27th December, when we can go £629. Can charge what you like when you are the only one going!

Trev


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

We have been in December and the fog lasted most of the time so could not see much , second time clear view but in our cabin at night i thought we were hitting the bottom as every few moments there would be a bang from underneath. Would i go again yes.


----------

